# what type of pants for girls in heat?



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what to buy for my girl when she goes into heat for the first time. Do you use sanitary napkins? Are there cute pants that you put on them?
I've never owned a little girl before only a little boy, and I would appreciate any advise you could give me.
Thank you!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't have an unspayed female but my friend has 2(she shows) and she never puts anything on them when they're in heat:huh:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Is there a reason why you wouldn't have your girl spayed before her first heat (ie: are you showing her)? If you aren't planning on showing her, it is best to have her spayed before her first heat.

That being said, if she does go into heat, there are little female dog diapers you can put on her, but it is not necessary for her to wear anything unless there are intact males around.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> Is there a reason why you wouldn't have your girl spayed before her first heat (ie: are you showing her)? If you aren't planning on showing her, it is best to have her spayed before her first heat.


:thumbsup: Did you know that by spaying her before she ever has a heat cycle you will eliminate her chance of ever getting mammary cancer when she gets older? If you wait until after her first heat cycle, her risk of cancer rises to 8%. If you don't have her spayed until after she has her second heat cycle, her cancer risk jumps to 25%.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i don't put anything on my girls in heat, although I've used a onsie with a sanitary napkin before


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would assume you are showing since you are keeping her intact - putting something on her would really damage the coat.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> :thumbsup: Did you know that by spaying her before she ever has a heat cycle you will eliminate her chance of ever getting mammary cancer when she gets older? If you wait until after her first heat cycle, her risk of cancer rises to 8%. If you don't have her spayed until after she has her second heat cycle, her cancer risk jumps to 25%.




:goodpost:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

some yorkie show breeders I know use satin-lined diapers sometimes on their girls in heat. You just really have to be careful to make sure you don't damage the coat by putting something on them if you're showing...


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> :thumbsup: Did you know that by spaying her before she ever has a heat cycle you will eliminate her chance of ever getting mammary cancer when she gets older? If you wait until after her first heat cycle, her risk of cancer rises to 8%. If you don't have her spayed until after she has her second heat cycle, her cancer risk jumps to 25%.


Do you have a link for this information? I would love to read up more on it and add some info to my site.

Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

poochieheaven said:


> Do you have a link for this information? I would love to read up more on it and add some info to my site.
> 
> Thanks!


That information is very well documented, but here are a few links:

Mammary Tumors (Cancer) in Dogs

Mammary Tumors (Canine)


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

My Bitsy (6 mos) just recently went into heat. She was scheduled for her spayed at the end of this month but now we've had to move it to June because of it. We haven't had to to use anything.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

If your girl's in full coat, a doggie diaper will mat her up.....if not (in short coif), then get her some fancy pants if you fear damage to your furniture or carpets.


----------

